
Chrome Extension to play hotstar videos on linux - sravi4701
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hotstar-linux/ilkipdhedpliigooflifemoecdbifaed
======
sravi4701
Hotstar videos player does not natively support Linux, keeping many in India
and the world wide from watching live cricket and serials. This extension
bypasses that problem and plays hotstar videos on linux! Check it out...

------
abhas1102
I was looking for such an extension. That was very harassing moment when linux
users like me were not able to use website like 'HOTSTAR'. You have done such
an appreciable work. A big thumb from my side.

------
samuel1
Thanks for this extension I was waiting to have such extension.

------
rusrushal13
Nice extension :)

